# Blender Hash Question



## Old Toby (Oct 16, 2006)

Hi I was hoping you can all help me out, I am thinking of making some blender hash from some small buds and leaves and **** I was wondering seeing that they are going to get wet anyway do I have to dry them first? Any replies much appreciated!


----------



## Hick (Oct 16, 2006)

OT'...they don't 'have' to be dry, but it might make the trikes more brittle, easier to knockoff and collect. 
I do recommend freezing the trim first.


----------



## Old Toby (Oct 17, 2006)

Hick said:
			
		

> OT'...they don't 'have' to be dry, but it might make the trikes more brittle, easier to knockoff and collect.
> I do recommend freezing the trim first.


Thanks Hick,thats what I thought myself!


----------



## can of ownage (Oct 18, 2006)

Just wondering but is there a thread on how to make blender hash? id really be interested in that or if u would be so kind as to explain your method of making it i would luv u long time lol j/k but i would appreciate it alot​


----------



## Old Toby (Oct 18, 2006)

can of ownage said:
			
		

> Just wondering but is there a thread on how to make blender hash? id really be interested in that or if u would be so kind as to explain your method of making it i would luv u long time lol j/k but i would appreciate it alot​


Heres the link I thought looked helpful http://www.cannabisculture.com/forums/showflat.php?Cat=&Number=1055601&page=0&view=collapsed&sb=5&o=&fpart=2&vc=1


----------

